# Ridesense...



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone using the ridesense?
Any comments?


----------



## sweetchiba51 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes! It's fantastic! Paired up with my Garmin no problem!


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Just looked it up...looks pretty cool.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

What do you want to know? It works. Make sure that you remove the plastic film from the battery. Mine won't work with a Polar spoke magnet. It does work with the Giant, Cateye & Mavic magnets. Other than that, it functions as designed.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

It works with my Garmin 705.


----------

